# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te krijoni VPN-ne tuaj personale (Debian)

## G3G

Ne kete teme do te shfaqim se si shume thjeshte dhe ne menyre automatike ju do te mund te perdoreni VPS-ne tuaj apo Dedicat serverin si VPN per te larguar pergjimin tuaj nga ISP dhe DNS spoof.

*Openvpn-Install.sh* eshte auto "bash script" qe instalon OPENVPN ne serverin tuaj me sistem operativ Debian.

Komandat ne vijim:



```
wget https://git.io/vpn -O openvpn-install.sh
```



```
chmod +x openvpn-install.sh
```



```
./openvpn-install.sh
```

Pas nji pyetsori qe shfaqet te cilin mund ta lini ashtu si ju shfaqet perpos te ndryshoni perdoruesin.

Pase perfundimit te krijimit te OPENVPN.

Futni me SFTP ne serverin tuaj shkarkoni filen: *perdoruesiqezgjodhet.ovpn*, shkarkoni klientin per kycje OpenVPN ngarkoni te dhenat dhe jeni ne rregull !

Percdo gje me teper pyesni !

----------

*Neteorm* (12-03-2019)

----------

